# Wild Betta Tank: Sorority or Breeder?



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Having some trouble deciding whether or not to keep the tank as a sorority (three females at the moment), or try to find a male to introduce into the tank.
Any opinions are much appreciated, I will most likely look for a male tomorrow if that is the direction I take with it.
Otherwise I will just leave it as is, the three seem to get along quite well so far (have been in the tank for 2 days).
Tank Journal: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/5g-wild-betta-tank-36810/index4.html

Thank you


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Having all females in the tank is nice but to be able to breed bettas is a whole new game. Fun game. Lucky male betta....in a sorority tank.

I would recommend picking up a male housing it in a side jar and getting it ready for breeding. You have the almond leaves, good tank space, and most importantly the hard to come by female bettas.

I would try it out plus bettas are low maintenance fish. I'd definitely would enjoy following this breeding project. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Breeding them would definitely be a fun venture, I'm sure. Having three females would make it a lot easier to get fry, although breeding the bettas would mean dialing down on the guppy breeding from two strains to one, and converting the other 5g tank to a softwater setup. (Possibly to move either the fry or the adults into if necessary)
Though that is still quite far ahead. Then there is raising the fry....
So far guppies have been easy  though this would definitely be the next step....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Well if you can get one of those sectional betta containers that fit inside the tank, get a bunch of floating plants, you can just plop athe male with any of the females that are ready; yet still have your guppy tanks going.

I'm already getting excited just hearing that you have an idea of breeding bettas. 



Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a good idea, thanks  I may just have to try this after all.....
And I've had the idea of breeding bettas for awhile now, was going to try it with halfmoon dragonscale splendens - after I was done with the guppies....
Though these little ones are proving to be just as interesting, and very interactive 

Thinking now about one or two sectional containers (dependent on size), leaving the dominant female with the male (if there's no cannabalism), and using floating film containers and floating plants/moss in the main tank area. 
Having the filter box will make wc's without disturbing the main tank quite easy , will just take awhile using a turkey baster 

That is if I can properly ID a male........


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Guppies are too easy to breed. Bettas would be neat especially with the ones you have in the tank at the moment. Haha. 

With these bettas I don't think too much water change would be neccessary especially with their low maintenance and you have plants soaking up nitrate. A few dixie beer cups scoops most likely be enough since you habe good filtration in place. Some riccia, water sprites, floating plants would make it a great environment for the bettas to do their business.

Feeling the betta excitement brewing. Makes me want to pick up some. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Breeding guppies is easy, it's creating a unique colour strain that's not 

Once the tank finishes it's mini cycle, I'm sure I won't need to do frequent water changes, just thinking about when tiny fry are free swimming, though they will probably go inside the filter box for refuge.... 
Argh it's too bad they are closed today, I would've already been out the door..... 

Let me get my male first before you get any...  lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If fry go into the filter area, it wouldnt be too bad. I'm sure they'll be lots of tiny organisms and infusoria to munch on. I'd definitely be interested to see almond leaves at its best usage helping betta spawn.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

My only concern with fry in the box is if there is too much surface agitation, in which case I can just turn the filter down a bit.
Eventually the substrate at the bottom of the tank should be covered in a layer of broken down almond leaf debris, which should certainly help both the fish and shrimp, possibly the plants too, not sure how long it will take to get there though.

After an extensive amount of further research (not too much info available about the species), I think I have figured out (maybe) how to pick out a male. The only main differences between the two are the overall size of the fins, and the intensity of body colour. I am going to try to look for the obvious differences, and of course, if there is a white spot behind the belly.

Here is a pic I found of a male







and the site it is from Ecologicord: April 2010

also found this site (needs translation) Betta rutilans
Shows the (obvious?) difference between male and female.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Just an idea that Michael @ Fantasy Aquatics floated by to me. Another hobbyist had a self populating group of bettas in a 20g tank - IIRC a 1:2 ratio of males to females. I can't remember the exact count, 5m/10f or 10m/20f - Michael should remember. The bettas were relatively peaceful with some fin nipping, but no deaths - the idea was a larger group similar to an African cichlid colony to disperse aggression with plenty of shelter in plants and decor.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks 
My initial plan was 1m/1f for the tank. After trying to id, and going back and forth, I decided to get one more to increase my chances, was hoping to end up with 1m/2f, ended up with 3f. Now it's going to be 1m/3f, if I can find a male. My plan all along, regardless of stock, was to have it somewhat densely planted, with an open area in the middle.
Being a five gallon tank, I don't want more than 1 male in it, in case of aggression.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Went on the hunt for a male, no such luck this time....
Ended up taking home two more, very colourful females, so for now it will be a sorority tank.
When I can fond some males, I will be getting two or three, dependant on colouration and temperment.
Until then, just hurry up and wait 

A big thank you to mike and kerry at Fantasy Aquatics for letting me try to pick out a male, I did take my time with it... :bigsmile:


----------

